# After Effects Fehler beim importieren



## lapared (5. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich teste jetzt seit gestern verschieden Codecs in Adobe Premiere um ein möglichst gutes Ergebnis für einen 20 sec. Film zu bekommen.
Das beste und grössenmäßig kleinste Ergebnis habe ich jetzt mit DivX bekommen, Als AVI.
(Sorenson 3 und Xvid sind grösser)

Da ich diesen Film für Flash benötige, versuche ich über After Effects eine SWF zu generieren. (Ich weiss, geht auch mit Flash, allerdings wird die SWF dann viel zu groß)

Lade ich den AVI mit dem DivX Codec in After Effect ein, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:
*After Effects Fehler: Frame wird aus Video-Datenstrom gelesen. (3)  ( 53 $ 34)*

Mit Sorenson 3 als AVI oder MOV passiert das nicht, aber die SWF Datei wird einfach zu gross.

Vielleicht kann jemand helfen,

Danke + Grüsse.


----------

